

Programmer Engineer? - djmill

Title says it all. It seems confusing doesn&#x27;t it? This is my new job title when I graduate. I&#x27;ve been working as a software engineer intern for the past 2 years at a large corporate company in Massachusetts. I received my job offer and to my surprise, the title is Programmer Engineer. HR says the internal title is Software Engineer. So what am I? What should I put on my resume?<p>Now wait, can&#x27;t I just ask HR about this? Yeah... but I want your take on it.<p>To me it seems a bit convoluted since I don&#x27;t engineer programmers. Would it make sense to refer to my position as Software Engineer when I apply elsewhere down the road? Any thoughts?
======
logn
I don't think it matters. I think you can put the internal title on your
resume if you choose. On an employment application I'd list the official
title. Adding a slash makes it a reasonable title: Programmer/Engineer

~~~
djmill
See, I didn't even think about it that way with the '/'. Definitely makes more
sense that way!

